# Grrr, TV switched itself off in last 2 mins of 'Five Days' last night.



## the_gruffalo (Mar 29, 2009)

I am loving 'Five Days' on BBC 1 but my stupid TV keeps switching itself off and wouldn't turn back on so I missed the last couple of minutes- and no doubt a big cliff hanger!

I saw it when Laurie and the other policeman (Mal?) were in the pub and he was asking about her facial expressions before I was plunged into darkness.

Can someone please tell me what else happened?

Gill xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Gilln,  Sorry I didn't watch it but I believe you can watch it on the BBC I player

Shelley x


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

he asked for a [email protected]*k and she said get a drink in and ask me again.  Thats where it ended!


----------



## the_gruffalo (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Rach! Not as big a cliff hanger as I expected as I knew they were going to do the deed from episode 1.

Thanks for the i-player tip too Shelley- sadly I live in an area where there isn't enough 'broadband width' so it takes hours to download anything.  Can you tell I'm pants when it comes to technology  

Gill xx


----------

